
Show HN: House Prices in England by Postcode - gargo
https://quicksold.co.uk/house-prices
======
duiker101
Great website! really puts in persepective the change over the year, for
example:

[https://quicksold.co.uk/house-prices/cb58qu](https://quicksold.co.uk/house-
prices/cb58qu)

Over 20 years the price in this post code (residential area in Cambridge, not
luxurius) went from ~40k to ~250k

I am also always excited about how well the UK handles it's open data. There
is just so much and it's all well available.

~~~
jamesb93
What's super interesting to me is the differences in flat prices for my
particular building. My building is mirrored, but the flats on my saide of the
building are cheaper than the other side by a huge margin. I wonder if people
overpayed because they didn't have tools like this to inform them.

------
gatherhunterer
I got an Internal Server Error when doing a search. I am not on the same
continent as your target audience so maybe it’s denying my request due to
heavy load. Just a guess.

I recommend providing an example of an England post code in the placeholder
text so that anyone can see your work without knowing any of the poastal
codes.

~~~
gargo
Thank you for your suggestion, it's a great idea.

------
usgroup
Would you mind saying a bit about what value you hope the user of the site
will get from this?

